# Medical Cover



## happydunk (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi all

I have recently arrived in SA with my family, so I am now on the hunt for medical cover. However all firms I call say they can only help people with ID numbers. I want just a basic cover mostly for my 21 month year old daughter but it would also be great to cover my girlfriend and myself as well. Can anybody suggest the best way of going through this? What companies offer a good service for a reasonable amount of money?

Thank you for any help

Duncan


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Duncan,

I know Discovery will cover you without an ID number. I requested more information from Discovery and I almost signed up until I found out my insurance in the USA would cover me, and cover me better then Discovery. 

I only had a passport and a visa. Discovery was fine with that, and someone from Discovery came to my house and explained all my options.


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

I would recommend Discovery as well. I'm not sure if they charge less than other insurance companies but they have great benefits for its members so check it.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

happydunk said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have recently arrived in SA with my family, so I am now on the hunt for medical cover. However all firms I call say they can only help people with ID numbers. I want just a basic cover mostly for my 21 month year old daughter but it would also be great to cover my girlfriend and myself as well. Can anybody suggest the best way of going through this? What companies offer a good service for a reasonable amount of money?
> 
> ...


I agree with the others. Discovery is definitely ok. Look at their Key Care Plus Plan. Its pretty basic but it coves you for most things (unlimited visits to your nominated GP which is really good if you have a toddler) and is not so expensive. This is what we were on when we arrived here and when our daughter was born and I have been on the same scheme up until I changed jobs recently and had to change to Bankmed.


----------



## happydunk (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you all Discovery it is then.


----------

